# IVORY SULCATA: Sunday with Snowflake



## DeanS (Aug 5, 2012)

Here are a few shots of Snowflake! I particularly like the shot of her head tucked in! But, the yawn shots really show the extent of the damage she sustained when a rat bit off a portion of her lower jaw. For more than a year and a half, we feared the worst! She lacked enrgy...she was incapapble of putting on size. Even now, she is a little over 3.75" and 130g...at two and a half years! She is feisty though...she eats her own pile of lasagne with pulverized alfalfa...and she'll spend up to an hour eating...she is soaked alone...for obvious reasons! And only recently, has she started to graze...and given that she is missing a portion of her lower jaw...she does quite well! She even made a little friend! Enjoy!


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wonderful pic !!!! really great this lil snowflake
Thanks


----------



## Laurie (Aug 5, 2012)

She is cute!!! With the missing part of her jaw, when her mouth is closed, does her tongue always hang out? Do you have to keep it moist?


----------



## MooingTricycle (Aug 5, 2012)

What a little tank, shes so lovely!


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 5, 2012)

Such a beauty, she has prove'n that she is a fighter! Thanks for posting these new pictures of her! My wife will be totally thrilled also!


----------



## clare n (Aug 5, 2012)

I love the fly pic. She's got a fly, what of it, she's not worried haha


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 5, 2012)

Aw-w-w...I want her.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Love love love her! Those ivory sulcatas are just gorgeous! And what a little trooper too! She looks like she's not gonna let anything slow her down!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 5, 2012)

Awwww nice!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 5, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 5, 2012)

Shoe fly Shoe ....... Great shots! ....beautiful torts!

JD~


----------



## mainey34 (Aug 5, 2012)

What a beautiful tort...


----------



## wellington (Aug 5, 2012)

She is a cutie. Looks like she is having a great life


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm glad to see updates of Snowflake! I hope she's recovering and growing well!


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Aug 30, 2012)

A-Dor-Able!!! So precious!! I am sorry about that wretched rat but your Snowflake seems to be doing great.

I meant, A-dor-able! Little bit of a mistype, sorry.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 30, 2012)

She is so sweet! What a fighter!!  
How do you know it was a rat that did that?


----------



## pam (Aug 31, 2012)

Sooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 31, 2012)

Laurie said:


> She is cute!!! With the missing part of her jaw, when her mouth is closed, does her tongue always hang out? Do you have to keep it moist?



I was going to ask if she was missing her tongue. It's hard to tell whether that is her tongue or just a scar.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 31, 2012)

DesertGrandma said:


> Laurie said:
> 
> 
> > She is cute!!! With the missing part of her jaw, when her mouth is closed, does her tongue always hang out? Do you have to keep it moist?
> ...



It's a scar...her tongue is intact!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 31, 2012)

Good. She is doing so well.


----------



## TheMindBuddah (Sep 1, 2012)

Stunning!!!! x


----------



## Chucky (Sep 1, 2012)

Beauuuutiful, do you mind if Ivan comes a courting?


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 1, 2012)

DeanS said:


> Here are a few shots of Snowflake! I particularly like the shot of her head tucked in! But, the yawn shots really show the extent of the damage she sustained when a rat bit off a portion of her lower jaw. For more than a year and a half, we feared the worst! She lacked enrgy...she was incapapble of putting on size. Even now, she is a little over 3.75" and 130g...at two and a half years! She is feisty though...she eats her own pile of lasagne with pulverized alfalfa...and she'll spend up to an hour eating...she is soaked alone...for obvious reasons! And only recently, has she started to graze...and given that she is missing a portion of her lower jaw...she does quite well! She even made a little friend! Enjoy!



I just love her! She's so lucky you guys stuck with her! Poor girl though!


----------



## cfwinged1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Animals never stop amazing me with their ability to come back from bad experiance ! Love the pics


----------



## grooby (Sep 2, 2012)

wow i literally just gasped at how cute she is, ive never seen an ivory sulcata before, she sure is pretttty


omg hes soo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Chucky said:


> Beauuuutiful, do you mind if Ivan comes a courting?


----------



## DeanS (Sep 2, 2012)

Chucky said:


> Beauuuutiful, do you mind if Ivan comes a courting?



Ivan's a handsome dude! Where'd he come from...Fife or Paul? More particulars please!


----------



## Chucky (Sep 2, 2012)

DeanS said:


> Chucky said:
> 
> 
> > Beauuuutiful, do you mind if Ivan comes a courting?
> ...



I got him from Fife 6 years ago. He's a big boy now and a dirty one at that.


----------



## DeanS (Sep 8, 2012)

Same animal? Very cool...and dirty!


----------



## Chucky (Sep 8, 2012)

DeanS said:


> Same animal? Very cool...and dirty!



Yep, the one and only! I washed her off once even with a soft brush and the next day, she was back to dirty again so I just leave her the way she wants it...Dirty!


----------



## Masin (Sep 8, 2012)

Chucky said:


> Yep, the one and only! I washed her off once even with a soft brush and the next day, she was back to dirty again so I just leave her the way she wants it...Dirty!



She'd trying to blend in. Still so pretty!


----------



## DeanS (Sep 30, 2012)

Just a little update for you all! Snowflake just reached the 4" mark. That's 1/4" in about two months...the closest thing she's had to a growth spurt since her accident! Go Snowflake!


----------



## Laurie (Oct 2, 2012)

Thats great news! Yay for Snowflake!!


----------



## cemmons12 (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh my beautiful little Snowflake!! She is the prettiest little girl (tort) ever! 4 inch's, she is starting to get there! Sooo happy she has made it through her accident and is thrive'n so well. Must have something to do with the great care she has received during her life! Great job Dean!! Give her a nice rub on that pretty little head for me!


----------



## MichiLove (Oct 6, 2012)

Aw, that's great!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 6, 2012)

Great shot!


----------



## turtletania (Oct 6, 2012)

So gorgeous... she looks full of personality.... and attitude!


----------



## dannel (Oct 7, 2012)

That's adorable!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice avatar also!


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (Oct 8, 2012)

What a gorgeous lil lady! Shes beautiful!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Oct 8, 2012)

DeanS said:


> Just a little update for you all! Snowflake just reached the 4" mark. That's 1/4" in about two months...the closest thing she's had to a growth spurt since her accident! Go Snowflake!



What happened to her ?


----------



## Nami The tortoise (Dec 2, 2012)

I love the first one! All of the pictures are really cute too!


----------

